# 24" deep tank- will I always have issues?



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So I've had a 24" tall, 65 gal tank for 5 years or so. And I just can't get it to do well. My issues seem to be at least partially related to light- everything tall grows leggy, then balloons mid-column. Everything short only does just well enough or gets choked out by the ballooning stems.

I've switched from a T5 to a BuildMyLED 6500k light last year. Now I just have algae problems. 

Any thoughts? I feel like I'm fighting a never ending struggle because of my water column depth.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

sounds like some deficiency...
Rotalabutterfly.com can help


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My tank is also a 65 gallon, 24 inch tall tank, and it does very well. It didn't do that well until I set up a DIY CO2 (yeast/sugar) system, with two 2L bottles. Then, I started dosing Metricide 14 daily at about 5 ml per dose. That combination gives me very good growth, without the BBA that often comes with DIY CO2. I use a Finnex Planted Plus light, sitting on top of the tank.

I found it essential to use plants that do well with low medium light. If you try high light plants they truly do need high light, and high CO2 concentration, which DIY CO2 doesn't provide. Without that I also get the poor plant growth you described.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/133058-diy-co2.html


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I have CO2 injection but I turned it off to mimic my 2 gallon tank and see what happened. I've tried lots of CO2 and fert combos at this point so I kinda keep coming back to the light. 

So Hoppy- you like the Finnex. Someone else recommended the The Fluval Fresh and Plant 2 (Seattle_Aquarist) after some rigorous comparison (though their tank was only 21" deep not 24"). Thoughts?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

21" inches with substrate maybe...?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

As I recall, my Finnex + light gives me about 35-40 PAR at about 22 inches distance. I like that intensity, so I have no interest in increasing it. (I do have a PAR meter, but I haven't remeasured the PAR for a few months. I guess I should do that.)


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a 65 tall w/ 2 of the Finnex type lights on it. It's just starting out, so results are pending.
The 65 is an upgrade from the 46g bow that grew lots of med/low light plants w/o getting leggy (unless they were shaded).

CO2 injection ~10h/day along w/ the lights, seems to be holding about 30ppm CO2 according to my (new, conventional) drop checker.

@Hoppy - I eventually gave up on the semipermeable membrane - too slow.


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Assuming the T5HO had individual reflectors for each bulb, both that and the BML should be capable of plenty of light for a 24" tall tank. I doubt the problem is a lack of light.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I agree that the BML is plenty bright (though I question the actual spectrum) and generally speaking, my issues are more with algae than anything. As always lol... 

But that being said, I'm struggling to land on a good CO2 and fert routine. I've tried many and the bottom line is, I'm not really sure how to measure what I have. I can measure my fert dosing and the hrs of light but the drop checker isn't telling me a lot and I don't really know if the amount of ferts is appropriate for the amount of plants etc...

In conclusion, maybe I just need testing methods? I have am API master test kit but half the reagents go bad relatively quickly, so it's not ideal. Any suggestions?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Have you stepped back and thought out what your goals are? And, have you figured out just how much time and attention you want to devote to your aquarium hobby? For example, is your primary goal to have a planted tank that you enjoy looking at just for the pleasure it brings? Is it to challenge yourself by learning to grow some of the most difficult aquatic plants to grow? And, do you want to spend just an hour a week maintaining the aquarium? Or, would you enjoy spending 2 hours every 3 days on that maintenance? Do you want to keep fish that you enjoy watching, even if they are the most common fish available? Or do you enjoy spending $10 per fish and meeting the challenge of keeping them healthy?

When I did this I was able to decide that my primary goal was a tank of healthy, growing plants, that I enjoyed watching as they grow, with colorful, small, inexpensive fish swimming around to help keep me involved with the hobby. But, I did not want to commit myself to 2 hours every few days to maintain my hobby - one hour every 7-10 days was what I was looking for.

Once you are clear on your goals and devotion, you can much more easily focus your efforts by selecting an appropriate level of lighting, with the maintenance, fertilizing and CO2 that go with that level of lighting.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

You're onto something there, hoppy. I think it's all dawning on me at once that I don't really enjoy the maintenance and that there's plenty of good to be had in a low/med light/tech system. My nano fits this description and all I really want is something similar for my clown loaches (which need the large tank).

The reality is, I don't have the time for constant cleaning and trimming. 

That being said, I think I'm going to basically start over with more appropriate plants (read: less tortured) and I'm going to try a new light with a dimmable feature. This way, I can tone down the intensity and, therefore, the hassle. 

Thanks for the pep talk!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Lower maint. requirements through adequate cleaning crew is something lots of people forget about.

My lowest maint. tank is a 20 hex w/ LED, no CO2, nearly no ferts, but it has a couple of skunk cories and 3 really hard working Amano shrimp - nearly no algae, ever!

Big angels and new, small plants mean no Amanos for my 65 yet, but I did add 2 baby SAEs and some Panda Cories yesterday


----------

